# Best way to kill a snake for taxidermy?



## afishinman14 (Dec 19, 2007)

I saw Kevin A's thread asking about a good taxidermist for a big rattler he killed. Which got me thinking, what is the best way to kill snake so that you can save him for the taxidermist? I've shot every snake I've ever killed, and that usually leaves em just about headless. Open to all suggestions!


----------



## Duckman3000 (Apr 26, 2012)

I hate snakes and don't mess with them but taxidermy buddies go with the method of catching and putting in a bucket then freezing. Don't know best way to get him in said bucket but is what a lot do. Guess if you had a way to hold him you could drown? They make artificial heads as well so head shot ones can still be mounted. 

Eric


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

Catch 'em with your bare hands and strangle 'em!


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Put snake in cloth bag, securely tie the top, then place it in a freezer for a week or more.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

In a toe sack INSIDE of plastic bag over a tailpipe, 15min or so is all it takes....WW


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

afishinman14 said:


> i saw kevin a's thread asking about a good taxidermist for a big rattler he killed. Which got me thinking, what is the best way to kill snake so that you can save him for the taxidermist? I've shot every snake i've ever killed, and that usually leaves em just about headless. Open to all suggestions!


very carefully!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Catch 'em and put them in air tight container and gas 'em with starter fluid (ether).


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

You would be surprised what apoxie scuplt can fix or a replacement head like mentioned above.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Pay someone else to catch it


----------



## SWC (Jun 20, 2009)

Hold my BEER and watch this!!!:brew:


----------



## NWcurlew (Mar 9, 2012)

Pillowcase in the freezer. Coil him up just like you want him mounted and kindly ask him to sit really still until he freezes solid...


----------

